# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  В чём разница у КриптоПро CSP v.4.0 между исполнение 2-Base и 1-Base?

## tomido

У Крипто-про есть СКЗИ версии 4.0, но в двух исполнениях, как написано в документации: исполнение 1-Base и исполнение 2-Base. По ссылке (https://www.cryptopro.ru/certificates?pid=1417&sid=89)  размещены сертификаты, разницы между ними я особо не увидел, кроме разных номеров формуляров. В формулярах тоже разницы я не нашёл. 

Гугление тоже ничего не дало. Может, кто знает, что означает разное исполнение (1-Base) и (2-Base) и в чем разница? 

Информация необходима для правильного заполнения актов по установке Крипто-про.

----------


## Руслан99

Есть еще последние версии 4.0 9842; 9944; 9955; 9963 Не знаете в чем разница есть ли смысл обновлять?

----------


## grabarvs

Это бывшие КС1 и КС2

КС1 и КС2 - разные классы защиты в соответствии с классификацией, используемой при сертификации ФСБ. КС2 -более высокий класс защиты (при условии использования дополнительных аппаратных средств).
С технической точки зрения КС1 отличается от КС2 тем, что в них по-разному организована работа с ключами. КС1 при работе с ключами хранит их в памяти приложений, КС2 при работе с ключами хранит их в службе хранения ключей (служба, которая ставится вместе с CSP). Второй вариант более безопасен, также во втором случае имеется возможность включения кеширования ключей.
Есть некоторые особенности функционирования, связанные как раз с разными методами хранения ключей и, следовательно, с разными правами(например, на рисование окошек). В виду этих особенностей на машинах, на которых работа с ключами будет осуществляться от имени сервиса (например, на сервере IIS или SQL) рекомендуется использовать КС2 (у КС1 будут проблемы с рисованием окошек запроса ключевых носителей); на терминальных серверах наоборот рекомендуется использовать КС1(окошки службы могут не пробрасываться).

----------

